# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > مبتدی: استفاده از JSX

## ASHKANLAEI

سلام دوستان من میخواستم در جاوااسکریپت (که یادگیریش رو تازه شروع کردم) از تگ های HTML استفاده کنم. که متوجه شدم این کار اسمش هست JSX.
من هر چقدر که جستجو کردم نتونستم بفهمم چطور از این JSX باید استفاده کنم به همین دلیل اومدم تو این سایت بپرسم.

----------


## Mahmoud.Afrad

کاری که میخواهید انحام بدید چی هست؟

----------


## ASHKANLAEI

> کاری که میخواهید انحام بدید چی هست؟


سلام. کار های سادۀ آزمایشی برای یادگیری، مثلاً:
var myDiv = <div>React JSX</div>

----------


## firebox

JSX توی کتابخانه React استفاده میشه و یکی اجزای اصلی اش هست (به نظر من یکی از بهترین مزیت هاش هم هست)
به طور ساده JSX این امکان رو میده کد HTML رو مستقیم تو جاوا اسکریپت استفاده کنید (کتابخانه Babel زمان اجرا تمام کد های JSX رو به کد جاوا اسکریپت تبدیل میکنه)
این هم یک نمونه مثال اش :‌


const myDiv = <div>React JSX</div>
ReactDOM.render(myDiv, document.getElementById('root'));

----------


## ASHKANLAEI

سلام. این کتابخونۀ babel رو چطور باید وارد پروژه ام کنم؟ باید با تگ script بهش آدرس بدم؟

----------


## plague

همونجوری که دوستمون گفت این برای react هست که برای کاربرای سطح بالا و مسلط به js هستش 
برای شما که تازه شروع کردی خیلی زوده بخای باهاش کار کنی و احتمالا هم درست متوجه نشدی برای چکاری هستش فقط چیزی خوندی تو نت برات سوتفاهم شده 

شما برای استفاده از تگ های Html نیازی به jsx نداری با جاوااسکریپت خالی هم میتونی تگ تعریف کنی بریزی توی متغیر


var template = `<div> salam </div>` ;


اگرم بخای متغیر توش بزاری 

var title = 'salam';
var template = `<div> ${title} </div>` ;

----------

